# Kostenloses Fahrtechniktraining mit Limit83 und crazyeddie



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

an anderer Stelle haben wir es schon angedeutet, jetzt ist es offiziell und die Termine stehen fest:

*Zeit und Ort*
*Am 7. und am 14. März* werden wir uns jeweils um *14:00 Uhr* auf dem großen Parkplatz vor der *Landessportschule in Saarbrücken* treffen, um unsere Erfahrung aus zusammen 30 Jahren Bikesport an Euch weiterzugeben. Die Schranke ist am Wochenende offen, kostenloses Parken ist also möglich.

*Programm*
Am ersten Samstag spiele ich den Alleinunterhalter und erkläre die Grundlagen. Folgendes wird gezeigt, erklärt, geübt:

Das Bike dem Biker anpassen und nicht umgekert (Mini-Tool wäre hierzu nicht verkehrt!)
Grundpositionen beim Biken
Vorausschauendes Fahren
Auf- und Absteigen in allen (un)möglichen Situationen
Jeder kennt und liebt es noch aus Fahrschul-Zeiten: Anfahren am Berg
Richtige Gangwahl und effektives Treten
Bremstechnik
Kurventechnik
Balance-Übungen inklusive formvollendetem In-der-Gegend-Herumstehen

Wie Ihr seht, ist das ein volles Programm. Daher sollte man mit mindestens 3 Stunden Zeitaufwand rechnen. Da wir aber nur gemütlich die Stellen anfahren werden, an denen wir üben und keine Tour fahren, wird konditionell niemand überfordert.

Am zweiten Samstag werden Limit83 und ich dann gemeinsam auf den gelegten Grundlagen aufbauen:

Enge Kurven bergauf und bergab
Treppen und Absätze fahren
Optimale Linie auf Singletrails finden
Hindernisse überfahren oder -springen

Der zweite Teil hat mehr Tourencharakter als der erste, wir werden also eine größere Strecke zurücklegen um möglichst viele interessante Trails unter die Räder zu nehmen. Hier hängt dann die Dauer auch ein bisschen von der Kondition der Teilnehmer ab, es soll natürlich niemand überfordert werden.

*Anmeldung*
*Alle*, die ein funktionierendes MTB und einen passenden Helm besitzen, sind herzlich eingeladen, ihren Fahrtechnik-Horizont ein wenig zu erweitern. Wir bitten nur um eine unverbindliche Anmeldung hier im Thread oder per Email/Messenger an mich. Wenn sich sehr viele Leute melden oder ein Workshop nur für Frauen genügend nachgefragt wird, lässt sich sicher ein zusätzlicher Termin einrichten.

*Sonstiges*
Da es sich um eine kostenlose private Veranstaltung handelt, fährt jeder auf eigene Verantwortung und muss sich um seinen Versicherungsschutz selbst kümmern. Auch für Verpflegung muss jeder Teilnehmer selbst sorgen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Februar 2009)

Ja super Sache, da komm ich doch vorbei.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (16. Februar 2009)

Au, Techniktraining mit Sascha und Lukas.
Das schau ich mir an 
bis dann..


----------



## agent_smith (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs,

Super Sache von euch!

Am 14. hab ich leider keine Zeit. Aber am 7. Komm ich vorbei 

LG Timo


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Au, Techniktraining mit Sascha und Lukas.
> Das schau ich mir an
> bis dann..



dir muss man vor allem das aufsteigen aufs bike beibringen, das hat ja irgendwie die letzten paar jahre anscheinend nicht mehr so funktioniert


----------



## gemorje (16. Februar 2009)

Sagen wir mal so:
der Ruhemonat hat ein bisschen länger gedauert


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2009)

sofern meine Hüfte wieder fit ist, werde ich sogar extra aus der Pfalz anreisen...


----------



## Cywalker (16. Februar 2009)

Schade. Grad an dem 7.3. kann ich leider nicht. Hätte da gerne dran teilgenommen. 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es vielleicht irgendwann noch nen Zusatz-Termin gibt.


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2009)

du darfst auch nur am 14. kommen, schaden kanns nix.


----------



## vega970 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich komme auch.

Grüße


----------



## chris84 (16. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> sofern meine Hüfte wieder fit ist, werde ich sogar extra aus der Pfalz anreisen...


Wenn du den weiten weg auf dich nimmst werde ich auch anwesend sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Februar 2009)

wenn der Wettergott mit uns ist komm ich am 14ten auch mal vorbei, wird bestimmt lustig, mal schauen ob wir alten noch die Knochen biegen können.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Wenn du den weiten weg auf dich nimmst werde ich auch anwesend sein!


Das würd mich freuen... wobei ich dann aber eher am zweiten Termin kommen würde!


----------



## de_hippi (16. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dabei!
14. sicher und am 07. steht noch nicht fest!


----------



## puremalt (16. Februar 2009)

Super Sache. Melde mich für beide Termine an.


----------



## cancerbat (16. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute, find ich echt Klasse euer Angebot! Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Bike gekauft und bin der Meinung das mir sowas nur weiter helfen kann. Also ich wär an beiden Tagen dabei!  Freut mich schon...
Eine Frage noch, wie kommt man dazu, sowas anzubieten...dazu noch kostenlos?


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2009)

cancerbat schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch, wie kommt man dazu, sowas anzubieten...dazu noch kostenlos?



also ich hab jetzt einige male angefangen ein paar zeilen der erklärung zu tippen, sie dann wieder gelöscht weils entweder zu pathetisch klang oder mir irgendwie sonstwie nicht gefiel.

komm einfach vorbei, und wenn danach deine frage nicht beantwortet ist, dann versuch ich nochmal ein paar zeilen zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (16. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das würd mich freuen... wobei ich dann aber eher am zweiten Termin kommen würde!


davon bin ich eh einfach mal ausgegangen  der erste Termin ist für mich auch weniger Interessant...


----------



## cancerbat (17. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich mal gespannt...dann sehn wir uns im märz.


----------



## banelion (17. Februar 2009)

ich komme dann auch vorbei. Jens schleppt mich eh mit ^^ Ich kann allerdings nur am 14. März. Den Samstag davor muss ich arbeiten: doof!


----------



## Hannes63 (17. Februar 2009)

banelion schrieb:


> ich komme dann auch vorbei. Jens schleppt mich eh mit ^^ Ich kann allerdings nur am 14. März. Den Samstag davor muss ich arbeiten: doof!


 
Am 7. kann ich leider nicht,da ich am 6. Geburtstag habe, und wir ein bißchen mit der Family feiern,aber am 14 hätte ich Zeit.Ich würde mein Rad dann ins Auto packen.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Februar 2009)

eventuell könnte man ja am 14. auch früher anfangen und alles ausm ersten teil nochmal in kurzform zum besten geben, für alle die möchten. wenn interesse besteht, bitte kurz "hier" schreien.


----------



## banelion (17. Februar 2009)

hier^^


----------



## rich.tisch (17. Februar 2009)

*auch-hier*

Hey,klingt ja klasse,da käm ich auch vorbei. Allerdings ist mir die Anreise für 2 weekends etwas zu weit  aber ich würd den 14.03. mal einplanen


----------



## Hardtailpussy (18. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Angebot!! Es gibt tatsächlich noch Idealisten!!

Melde mich hiermit zu beiden Terminen an.

Ist wahrscheinlich genau das, was ich nach meinem letzten üblen 
Sturz -aus purer Blödheit- brauche.

Bis dann, freu mich schon tierisch.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## bikebaehr (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

das finde ich echt eine super Idee. Meine bessere Hälfte versucht ja schon lange, mir die Kniffe und Tricks beizubringen - meist leider vergeblich. Deshalb lege ich jetzte alle Hoffnung in euch und diese beiden Trainingseinheiten. Ich melde mich hiermit für beide Termine an und freue mich schon darauf. Gruß Anette


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Februar 2009)

Den Termin habe ich mir gleich mal notiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImaXe (18. Februar 2009)

Ich komme auch an beiden Tagen.
Schon mal notiert. 
Man kann immer wieder etwas dazulernen und es macht auch Spass.
Die neue Saison steht ja kurz vor der Tür. 

Bis dahin alles jutte.


----------



## crazyeddie (18. Februar 2009)

danke erstmal für den großen zuspruch. das wird ja fast wie auf nem rennen, so viele bekannte gesichter  

und aus aktuellem anlass möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass *jeder* willkommen ist.

edit: widerwillig habe ich mein postfach geleert, ihr könnt mir also jetzt auch wieder pm schicken. ich habe es aber trotzdem lieber per email oder icq etc. angeschrieben zu werden


----------



## wilde.lilli (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Lukas Rauber,

schön dass du meine Idee einen Technikkurs zu starten, übernommen hast. Nur, was nicht so gut ist, dass es der gleiche Termin ist, den wir vor Monaten schon besprochen hatten, weil du mich ursprünglich bei den schwierigen Übungen unterstützen wolltest.

Würde dir wirklich die Fahrtechnik der Biker am Herzen liegen, hättest du einen anderen Termin gewählt, damit sich die Biker nicht entscheiden müssen, zw. SB und Püttlingen. Denn oft werden Kurse im Saarland nicht angeboten. Aber du machst das nur aus der Freude heraus?

Dein Verhalten zeigt nur, dass du noch sehr viel lernen musst, um morgens mit ruhigem Gewissen in den Spiegel zu schauen - oder hängt er etwa zu hoch?


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Februar 2009)

Was sollen denn die realen Namen hier im Forum?
Bitte immer den Alias verwenden, wenn der Andere es nicht ausdrücklich wünscht oder selber seinen Namen reinschreibt.

Wieso geht mir eigentlich beim Lesen immer wieder das Wort "Pranger" durch den Kopf???? 
Wenigstens diesmal nicht mit Bild.


----------



## gemorje (19. Februar 2009)

Persönliche Streitereien kann man sehr gut bei einer gemeinsamen Trainingsrunde ausdiskutieren und zu den Akten legen.
Solche Forengespräche machen alles doch meist nur schlimmer..


----------



## crazyeddie (19. Februar 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hallo Lukas Rauber,



erstmal ist vollständigen realnamen im forum schreiben immer irgendwie kindisch. du willst mich bloßstellen, dabei findet jeder meinen realnamen und meine adresse (und damit vermutlich mit ein bisschen recherche dann auch meine telefonnummer) im impressum meiner homepage. zudem kennen mich hier erstaunlich viele leute eh schon ziemlich lange im rl. aber das nur am rande.



wilde.lilli schrieb:


> schön dass du meine Idee einen Technikkurs zu starten, übernommen hast.



deine idee? übernommen? nicht dein ernst, oder? nachdem du im winter zum zweiten mal  zum schrauben bei mir warst, haben wir auch über fahrtechnik geredet. ich habe gesagt, dass ich im frühjahr wohl *wieder* eine fahrtechnik-veranstaltung an ein, zwei terminen machen werde, nachdem es letzten sommer mit dem wöchentlichen fahrtechnik-treff in dudweiler (wohl weil ich zu wenig werbung gemacht habe) nix geworden ist und du hast mir erzählt, dass du was ähnliches planst, allerdings mit etwas anderen "ansätzen". du hast das fahrtechniktraining an sich (ebenso wie ich) nicht erfunden und nicht (genausowenig wie ich) als erster die idee gehabt sowas im saarland anzubieten, also halt mal die luft an. 




wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Nur, was nicht so gut ist, dass es der gleiche Termin ist, den wir vor Monaten schon besprochen hatten, weil du mich ursprünglich bei den schwierigen Übungen unterstützen wolltest.



vor monaten abgesprochene termine? du behauptest wieder dinge, die schlichtweg nicht stimmen. ich war damit einverstanden, es dann grade in köllerbach anzubieten, weil ich ein paar mal dort mitgefahren bin und es sich um ne nette truppe handelt. ich habs weder hoch und heilig versprochen, noch hatten wir über termine gesprochen. fünf tage vor jenem omniösen thread, also am 19.1. schriebst du mir ne mail, leite ich samt meiner antwort gerne jedem weiter, da habe ich zugesagt mir die samstage mal freizuhalten.

5 tage später wurde dann die frühjahrsübersicht online gestellt, und plötzlich wars eine bike-aid-veranstaltung, weswegen ich abgesagt habe. dass ich solche veranstaltungen nur privat mache und so wie ich mir das vorstelle, hätte jedem klar sein müssen, der schonmal an einem meiner kurse teilgenommen hat bzw. mich ein kleines bisschen kennt. das hast du offensichtlich als persönliche beleidigung interpretiert, was es nie war. 



wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Würde dir wirklich die Fahrtechnik der Biker am Herzen liegen, hättest du einen anderen Termin gewählt, damit sich die Biker nicht entscheiden müssen, zw. SB und Püttlingen. Denn oft werden Kurse im Saarland nicht angeboten. Aber du machst das nur aus der Freude heraus?



nachdem ich dir abgesagt hatte hast du mir vorgeworfen, ein versprechen gebrochen zu haben (was ich dir nie gegeben hatte) und hast mir implizit intoleranz unterstellt, wogegen ich ziemlich allergisch bin. insofern bin ich ja falsche anschuldigungen und unterstellungen von dir gewohnt und jeder konnte sehen, dass du an einem sachlichen dialog gar nicht interessiert warst. trotzdem habe ich mich nicht weiter dazu geäußert. dass du nun versuchst mir zu unterstellen, ich würde das fahrtechniktraining nur aus bosheit und um dir zu schaden veranstalten, das ist wirklich das i-tüpfelchen. du überschätzt dich einfach maßlos. wenn es dir nur darum geht, dass die leute wirklich was lernen, dann schick die köllervalley-biker zu mir und blas deine veranstaltung ab, dann muss sich auch niemand entscheiden. übrigens: im saarland werden solche veranstaltungen zumindest mal so oft angeboten, wie mir jemand ne email schreibt und danach fragt.



wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Dein Verhalten zeigt nur, dass du noch sehr viel lernen musst, um morgens mit ruhigem Gewissen in den Spiegel zu schauen - oder hängt er etwa zu hoch?



eine brise ironie, sarkasmus und polemik kann ich mir nie verkneifen, aber persönlich werde ich nicht. du hast es verbockt, nicht ich. du hattest noch ne zweite chance, die du aber nicht wahrgenommen hast, weil du mir an dem punkt schon lieber vorwürfe gemacht hast. du hast es dir selbst zuzuschreiben, dass ich jetzt wieder zu meinen ursprünglichen plänen zurückgekehrt bin. ich frage mich, warum du nicht einfach werbung für dein training machst (in deinem thread, nicht hier) und mich stattdessen lieber angreifst.

wenn jemand an den beiden terminen lieber zu dir kommt als zu mir, kann er ja mit mir immer noch später einen termin ausmachen, wobei das natürlich in der rennsaison am wochenende schwer wird. ich bin da keinem böse, wenn er sich vielleicht jetzt nochmal abmeldet und bei dir mitmacht.

ich kann übrigens versprechen, dass dieser ganze zirkus an den beiden samstagen keine rolle spielen wird. wir üben und haben spaß, und am ende fahrt ihr ein bisschen schneller/sicherer als vorher.


----------



## scotty23 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

da würde ich doch (trotz dieser wohl unsinnigen Streiterei) 
meinen alten Allerwertesten von KL nach SB bewegen, auch 
in der Hoffnung ein paar "alte" Mitstreiter von früher mal
wieder zu treffen.

so long
scotty


----------



## delgandi (21. Februar 2009)

ich würde auch gerne beim ,,hier " mitmachen


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Februar 2009)

alles klar. demnächst werde ich wohl sagen "rien ne vas plus", womit ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet habe, aber neben den anmeldungen hier im thread gibt es auch noch einige per mail. wenn wir irgendwen wegen zu großem andrang nicht mitnehmen können, gibt es aber eine neuauflage, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldrad1 (21. Februar 2009)

Uiii
Die frage ist nur was willst Du
nach all den erfolglosen Jahren im grossen Renncircus
all diesen erwartungsfrohen Bikern beibringen
Viel Glück


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Februar 2009)

boah, wie originell. heute einen zweitaccount angemeldet und jetzt mal schön in alle richtungen schießen... toll.


----------



## agent_smith (21. Februar 2009)

unglaublich!

was in letzter zeit hier abgeht....


----------



## Limit83 (21. Februar 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> unglaublich!
> 
> was in letzter zeit hier abgeht....



och bringt doch wieder etwas Spannung ins Saarlandforum - ist jetzt wie ein spannendes Buch, wo man gerne wieder liest...


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Februar 2009)

ja, seit das spammer-dreamteam einheimischer und leequar nicht mehr aktiv ist *snief* - ich erinnere nur an den geilen "dialog der signaturen"


----------



## Limit83 (21. Februar 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ja, seit das spammer-dreamteam einheimischer und leequar nicht mehr aktiv ist *snief* - ich erinnere nur an den geilen "dialog der signaturen"



Stimmt - das waren noch Zeiten, da hat man sich jeden Tag auf die Neuigkeiten hier im Forum gefreut - Moose darf man dabei natürlich nicht vergessen.
Im Vergleich dazu ist das Forum hier echt eingeschlafen - ohje, jetzt fang ich schon an wie die Alten: "Früher war alles besser"  Ich glaub: "Wenn ich alt bin werd ich an allem nörgeln, das wird ein Spaß!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (21. Februar 2009)

das ganze hat angefangen einzuschlafen, als einer aus der ddd-fraktion mal bei der rennleitung gepetzt hat und hier mit rausschmiss aus dem forum gedroht wurde.


----------



## 007ike (22. Februar 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> das ganze hat angefangen einzuschlafen, als einer aus der ddd-fraktion mal bei der rennleitung gepetzt hat und hier mit rausschmiss aus dem forum gedroht wurde.



und ein gewisser einheimischer sein heim verlies


----------



## leeqwar (22. Februar 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> und ein gewisser einheimischer sein heim verlies


das war dann aber später. ich würde fast vermuten, das kam nur WEIL er hier nicht mehr soviel quatsch schreiben durfte (vonwegen ventil und so) 

hab mir das ehrgeizige ziel gesetzt, dieses jahr mindestens eine tour mit ihm zu fahren. wenn er noch im saarland wohnt, werde ich ihn finden!


----------



## Tommy320is (22. Februar 2009)

@ Eddie: Ich hab mich übers Kontaktformular Deiner HP angemeldet, ists angekommen?

Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Februar 2009)

nein, hab keine mail bekommen aber ist dann jetzt notiert.


----------



## delgandi (22. Februar 2009)

Hi Eddi ,machst du auch sowas wie Schrauberkurse ??


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Februar 2009)

ja, mach ich auch. reden wir am besten nochmal drüber, wenn wir uns dann am 14. sehen. such dir schonmal 1 bis 2 leute, die du zum schrauben mitbringen kannst, damit es sich lohnt  evtl. könnte man das ja ne woche später samstags machen, früh anfangen und dann noch ne tour fahren.


----------



## gemorje (23. Februar 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ... such dir schonmal 1 bis 2 leute, die du zum schrauben mitbringen kannst,...


am besten 2 hübsche Frauen 


sorry..


----------



## agent_smith (23. Februar 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ja, mach ich auch. reden wir am besten nochmal drüber, wenn wir uns dann am 14. sehen. such dir schonmal 1 bis 2 leute, die du zum schrauben mitbringen kannst, damit es sich lohnt  evtl. könnte man das ja ne woche später samstags machen, früh anfangen und dann noch ne tour fahren.



Bei der Tour wär ich dann dabei


----------



## Tommy320is (23. Februar 2009)

nochmal @Eddie: Wir wären dann zu zweit.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cancerbat (24. Februar 2009)

also zum schrauben wär ich evtl auch dabei, weiss nit genau wie ich arbeit, aber das werd ich nachschauen, sollte das zustande kommen....  lg


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Februar 2009)

also ich glaube, um es jetzt nicht allzu unübersichtlich zu machen, vertagen wir das geschraube auf nach dem fahrtechnik-kram und dann mach ich einen neuen thread auf. dann melden sich vielleicht noch mehr interessenten.

mal zurück zum eigentlichen thema: in den letzten tagen hat sich niemand mehr angemeldet, es sind jetzt auch genug leute - also würde ich mal sagen, ab jetzt keine anmeldung für die beiden märz-termine mehr möglich.

im übrigen fände ich es ganz hilfreich, wenn jeder ein wie auch immer beschaffenes namensschild hat, weil ich noch nicht alle kenne und das auch die kommunikation untereinander vielleicht ein wenig vereinfacht.


----------



## Brenner H-J (24. Februar 2009)

Hi, 

zwei biker, das geht doch noch zu den beiden terminen oder ?.
käme mit einem kollegen dann gerne noch dazu.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Februar 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## banelion (24. Februar 2009)

ich freue mich auf den14.märz! wird bestimmt geil!


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Februar 2009)

Brenner H-J schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zwei biker, das geht doch noch zu den beiden terminen oder ?.
> käme mit einem kollegen dann gerne noch dazu.



ich sage ja wirklich nur ungern nein, aber wir sind echt an der grenze angelangt. wenn die gruppe zu groß ist, wirkt sich das nachteilig auf den lerneffekt aus. es wird aber sicher nicht der letzte termin bleiben. eventuell mach ich im sommer einen wöchentlichen treff, der sehr fahrtechniklastig wird.


----------



## Brenner H-J (25. Februar 2009)

alles klar,wir kommen dann nicht.

bis dann ein mal.


----------



## *Holdi* (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Crazyeddi!

Beim nächsten Termin, wäre ich dann wohl auch dabei, würde mich tierisch interessieren. Am 7. März hats bei mir leider nicht geklappt! Also am besten gleich schon einen neuen Termin reinstellen. 
Finde das mit dem Technikkurs eine prima Idee.

Gruß Holdi


----------



## crazyeddie (26. Februar 2009)

ok, dann wären es, sofern brenner & kollege noch interesse haben, ja schon drei für einen neuen kurs - habt ihr am 21.3. zeit? teilnehmerlimit setze ich mal auf zehn leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
das ist ja echt Klasse. 
Dann meld ich mich hiermit doch gleich mal für den 21. an.


----------



## chantre72 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Lukas,

nach dem sehr interessanten Schrauberworkshop würden Doc Slown und ich gerne am Fahrtechniktraining teilnehmen. Wäre es evtl. möglich, den Termin z.B. auf den 28.03., oder noch besser 04.04. zu schieben?
Unsere Frauen würden wir dieses mal auch mitbringen.

Ciao

Oliver


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Februar 2009)

ok, also machen wir doch folgendes:

21.3. - bisher 2 anmeldungen (evtl. +2)
4.4. - bisher 4 anmledungen (evtl. +2)

maximal 10 leute pro termin und danach ist fürs erste schluss, also ran an die tasten! 

dann werde ich bis mitte april noch zwei bis drei schrauber-kurse für jeweils maximal 4 leute machen - das kann man ja auch unter der woche abends machen. aber wie gesagt, dazu mach ich nochmal einen eigenen thread auf, das gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## puremalt (27. Februar 2009)

ist der 4.4. der Level-2-Kurs, also analog zum 14.3. ?

Denn dann würd ich eventuell umbuchen, da ich am 14. max. bis 16.00 Zeit habe.


----------



## *Holdi* (27. Februar 2009)

21. März und auch 4. April müßten eigentlich klappen. Plant mich einfach mal ein!

Lg Holdi


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Februar 2009)

nein, das sind beides dann veranstaltungen analog zum 7., wobei jeweils nach oben alles offen ist, je nachdem was die teilnehmer wollen. auch am 7. werden wir natürlich nicht stur die liste abhaken, die ich zu anfang gepostet habe. auch hier besteht natürlich die möglichkeit, auf individuelle bedürfnisse einzugehen. das gebiet um den treffpunkt bietet äußerst viel möglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brenner H-J (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Brenner und Kollege kommen am 21.03.

Super.


----------



## maori1973 (28. Februar 2009)

Hi, crazyeddie

würde mich gerne auch anmelden am 21.03.. Geht das ?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Februar 2009)

natürlich geht das. der aktuelle stand ist dann:

21.3. - bisher 5 anmeldungen
4.4. - bisher 4 anmledungen


----------



## maori1973 (28. Februar 2009)

Super dann bis zum 21.3.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## scotty23 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

mir würde der 21.03. gut passen

thx
scotty


----------



## Giant-Biker (28. Februar 2009)

nachdem der eine oder andere hier eventuel auf den Termin 21.03. bzw. 04.04. umsteigt, wäre dann am 14.03. noch ein Platz frei für Kurzeinweisung und Tour 
Wenn ja, wäre ich direkt dabei.


----------



## crazyeddie (1. März 2009)

aktueller stand:
21.3. - 9 anmeldungen
4.4. - 4 anmeldungen


----------



## Cywalker (2. März 2009)

Meine Freundin hat auch noch Interesse bekundet. Wir kämen dann am 21. zu zweit.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. März 2009)

ok, damit sind wir für den 21. komplett. bleiben noch sechs freie plätze am 4.4.


----------



## puremalt (2. März 2009)

Hi,
weil mein Bike momentan nicht fahrbereit ist, möchte ich gerne vom 07.03. auf den 4.4. umbuchen.

Sorry für die Umstände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (2. März 2009)

kein thema. wenn du hilfe mit dem bike brauchst, sag bescheid!

4.4. - 5 anmeldungen


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2009)

Hallo,
leider kann ich am 14. nicht wie angekündigt teilnehmen.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## crazyeddie (2. März 2009)

schade, aber dann wird giant-biker deinen platz einnehmen.


----------



## Giant-Biker (2. März 2009)

Servus Grazyeddie
Ja SUPER , bin dann am 14.03. auf alle Fälle dabei


----------



## crazyeddie (3. März 2009)

kurzer statusbericht:
4.4. - 6 anmeldungen
7.,14. und 21.3. komplett "ausverkauft"


----------



## Backfire57 (3. März 2009)

Prima- bin am 4.04. dann auch dabei


----------



## crazyeddie (3. März 2009)

sehr schön - dann sind jetzt nur noch 3 plätze frei!


----------



## cancerbat (5. März 2009)

Hey eddie.
muss leider für samstag absagen, muss kurzfristig auf der arbeit einspringen! :-( Sag dann auch gleich für den 14. ab, ohne die Einführung am samstag bringt das wohl nichts.  schade,  danke für das angebot.
der 4.4. ist ja mit samstag identisch?


----------



## crazyeddie (5. März 2009)

dann plan ich dich für den 4.4. ein - nur noch zwei plätze frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cancerbat (5. März 2009)

thx, hoffe das klappt dann...laut dienstplan sollte ich da frei haben!


----------



## adi2307 (6. März 2009)

Hi Giant-Biker,
na, dann sehen wir uns ja am 14.03. Bis dahin in alter Frische...............
Die Frau von adi2307


----------



## adi2307 (6. März 2009)

Hallo Crazyeddie,

was passiert denn mit dem Technik-Training, wenn´s morgen so doll regnet wie heute?


----------



## gemorje (6. März 2009)

Sieht ganz danach aus, als ob morgen der einzige Tag des Wochenendes sein wird, an dem annehmbares Wetter herrscht:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107080.html


----------



## crazyeddie (6. März 2009)

ich hoffe auch darauf, dass es morgen etwas besser wird. ich bin in jedem fall am treffpunkt. ich bin natürlich niemandem böse, wenn er wetterbedingt nicht kommt. ihr könnt auch ganz kurzfristig hier in diesem thread oder per mail absagen, ich schaue um kurz vor zwei nochmal rein.


----------



## Giant-Biker (6. März 2009)

Hey adi2307,
nach unserer 3-tägigen Herbsttour dürfte dir doch so nen bischen Wasser nix mehr ausmachen, oder
Grüße an angie1610, wir sehn uns am 14.03.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (7. März 2009)

Muss heute Nachmittag leider kurzfristig arbeiten.
Eddie, falls du mich eingeplant hast, kannst du mich nun von der Liste streichen.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. März 2009)

Hi ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es schaffe. In welche Richtung geht es denn? Dann komm ich nach. Gruß Tilo


----------



## crazyeddie (7. März 2009)

wir werden irgendwo am schwarzenberg unterwegs sein. wo wir wann sein werden, kann ich dir so genau leider nicht sagen. ruf mich an, dann geb ich dir die koordinaten durch 

ich schaue aus dem fenster und bin begeistert. so gutes wetter hätte ich dann doch nicht erwartet. hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## angie1610 (7. März 2009)

Hallo Giant-Biker,
da muss ich dir recht geben, 3 Tage bei Regen in den Alpen auf Hüttentour und dich kann nichts mehr erschüttern.
Aber heute schauts doch ganz gut aus.
Freuen uns schon auf den 14. , mal wieder was gemeisam zutun.


----------



## *Holdi* (7. März 2009)

Hi Crazyeddi,

wollte am 4.4. noch einen Freund mitbringen. Ist da noch ein Platz frei? 

Gruß Holdi


----------



## crazyeddie (7. März 2009)

ja, aber dann ist nur noch ein platz frei am 4.4..

also den ersten termin haben wir heute alle unbeschadet überstanden. wir hatten wirklich wahnsinniges glück mit dem wetter.


----------



## amg 2 (7. März 2009)

wäre für den 4.4 dann noch ein platz für mich frei??
muss ich mich irgendwo anmelden???


----------



## crazyeddie (7. März 2009)

du bist hiermit auf den letzten platz angemeldet.


----------



## amg 2 (7. März 2009)

danke, kannst du mir noch schreiben wie , wann , wo.....


----------



## crazyeddie (7. März 2009)

achso, steht alles im ersten beitrag - ort und uhrzeit bleiben gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (8. März 2009)

alles klar


----------



## ulleete (9. März 2009)

...wollte mal noch ein Lob für den ersten Teil des Events loswerden. 
Also war alles super organisiert, die Übungen und die Trails klasse ausgewählt und die Tipps und Anleitungen von Eddy sehr hilfreich. 
Hatte auch schon ein Erfolgserlebnis indem ich meinen persönlichen Angstgegner-Trail nach Eddys Tipps zum ersten Mal gemeistert hatte.
Freu mich schon auf den Folgetermin am Samstag.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. März 2009)

Ich hab am Samstag ein paar Bilder gemacht. 

http://picasaweb.google.de/Olit80/Techniktraining#

Sind nicht viele.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Tommy320is (9. März 2009)

Jupp,

wir (Thomas & Jacky) fanden es auch super und freuen uns schon auf kommenden Samstag.

Gruß

P.S. Ich hab grad die Bilder gesehen, sehr schön.
Und nein, ich bin mich auf Bild 2 nicht am übergeben ;-)


----------



## crazyeddie (13. März 2009)

die wetteraussichten für samstag sind schon wieder ziemlich gut. ab 13 uhr gibts dann ne kurze wiederholung des letzten samstags, um 14 uhr sind wir wieder am parkplatz und gabeln limit und die übrigen teilnehmer auf. wie letzten samstag starten wir zeitnah und halten uns nicht lange auf dem parkplatz auf.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. März 2009)

Ich muss für Morgen leider absagen. Hab am Mittwoch einen Weisheitszahn entfernt bekommen. Und darf mich noch nicht voll belasten. ich fahre dann eine lockere Tour für mich alleine.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## crazyeddie (13. März 2009)

na dann wünsche ich gute besserung!


----------



## chris84 (13. März 2009)

ich bin morgen wohl auch nicht da, schaffe es zeitlich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. März 2009)

So...ich war grad biken...und musste feststellen das ich morgen doch kann )

Also wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (13. März 2009)

hätt mich auch gewundert^^


----------



## *Holdi* (13. März 2009)

Mit dem Wetter habt Ihr ja richtig Glück, wie beim letzten Mal! Die ganze Woche dümpelt es so hin und Stamstags - BING - kommt die Sonne raus. Bin ja richtig neidisch und gespannt, wie es nächste Woche bei der Fortsetzung aussieht.
Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. März 2009)

Hier sind die Bilder von heute.

http://picasaweb.google.de/Olit80/Techniktraining2#

Gruß


----------



## de_hippi (14. März 2009)

Also,
ich war nun an beiden Terminen und fand es super, eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung!
Kann ich echt nur jedem weiterempfehlen.

@ [email protected]
danke für die Bilder!


----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2009)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Kann ich echt nur jedem weiterempfehlen.



nutzt nur leider nichts - die zwei zusatztermine sind ja auch schon ausgebucht^^ was danach kommt, muss man mal sehen. auf jeden fall hats mir auch heute wieder jede menge spaß gemacht, ich hoffe den teilnehmern gings genauso.


----------



## Limit83 (14. März 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> auf jeden fall hats mir auch heute wieder jede menge spaß gemacht, ich hoffe den teilnehmern gings genauso.



Zumindest gings mir genauso. Hat mich besonders gefreut zu sehen wie schnell und groß die Leistungssprünge waren. Einfachste Mittel wie vom leichten zum schweren, Vormachen-Nachmachen und verbale Instruktionen, sowie Feedback und schon habt ihr die schwierigsten Downhills gemeistert. Noch ein Rat von mir: Festigt das Gelernte nun und baut euch ähnliche Trails in eure Touren ein und macht weiter die Übungen von Crazyeddie.
Und wer will ist im Hochschulsport gern gesehen. 
Gruß Limit
Edit: Das Gelernte könnt ihr auch jeden Samstag um 13.30 Uhr beim RSC St. Ingbert anwenden. Wir treffen uns am alten Hallenbad - Eingang Gustav-Klaus-Anlage. Vielleicht taucht ihr ja dann auch einmal in meinem Jahresabschlussvideo auf 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6119087/RSC_St_Ingbert_2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2009)

alter poser


----------



## Tommy320is (14. März 2009)

Jupp,

war wieder super. 
Viel gelernt und viel Spass gehabt.
@Tilo: könntest Du mir Bild 13 und das Gruppenbild per mail an Tommy320is(bei)web. de zukommen lassen?

Gruß

Thomas & Jacky


----------



## banelion (14. März 2009)

danke,

mir hats auch sehr gut gefallen und ich kann so was echt jedem einmal weiter empfehlen. es hilft!


----------



## Lollipop24 (15. März 2009)

Hi,
ja das war doch mal ein Techniktraining de Luxe (woanders hätten wir dafür viel Geld bezahlt). Und ganz großes Lob an crazyeddie und limit83. Jungs, das habt Ihr super rübergebracht, richtig professionell ! Zuerst hatten wir Angst, das alles auf dem Parkplatz(grins) stattfindet, aber nee, wie es sich gehört direkt in den Wald. Ihr habt den 2 "alten Hasen" echt noch was beigebracht.
P.S Und ich bin doch tatsächlich die blöde Spitzkehre gefahren.


www.horst-jung-mtb.de
www.nicolanesselberger.de


----------



## crazyeddie (15. März 2009)

wir sind halt was das radfahren betrifft noch ältere hasen als ihr 

ich hoffe, wir konnten euch vor allem mut machen - nicht den mut, euch überall runterzustürzen, sondern den mut, auch auf einer tour mal zu sagen "stop, das da will ich jetzt nochmal fahren" oder alleine im wald die spitzkehre zu üben, auch wenn die spaziergänger vielleicht komisch kucken.

und nachdem einige von euch jetzt wirklich schon die übelsten stufen gemeistert haben und ihr euch vielleicht fragt, wie ihr auf normalen trails schneller werdet: es geht nichts über trails im heimatrevier, die man zu beginn oder am ende jeder tour fahren kann. wenn man häufig auf einem trail fährt, kann man sich in der geschwindigkeit immer weiter steigern. irgendwann gewinnt man dadurch genügend sicherheit, auch auf unbekanntem terrain schneller zu fahren.

hier könnt ihr euch auf den bildern so etwa von 30-40 nochmal anschauen, wie man NICHT bergab fährt. nicht genügend druck aufm vorderrad, arme zu lang zum lenken usw., hab ich ja alles erklärt. das geht auf so nem hügelchen natürlich noch gut, aber im gelände liegt man schnell auf der nase, ulletee hats ja vorgemacht 

zur statistik, wir waren ohne instruktoren 12 jungs und 7 mädels. teilnehmerstärkster verein war bike aid. 

als fazit kann ich nur sagen, es war eine konkurrenzlose veranstaltung bei konkurrenzlosem wetter


----------



## Oberaggi (15. März 2009)

Du lehnst Dich aber weit aus dem Fenster.
Aber das heißt nicht das ich dir widerspreche.
Vielleicht war die Zielgruppe bzw. der Anspruch ja auch anders.

Ich wüsste auf jeden Fall welches Training ich besuchen würde.
Habe ja auch so schon viel von Limit gelernt.
Am Pferdeschreck müsste ich auch noch an meiner Linie und Geschwindigkeit arbeiten.
Und für die Serpentinen hätte ich da noch einen Kandidaten.
Jetzt geniese ich erst Mal die letzten Wochen mit Schrauben und schaue danach mal vorbei.


----------



## angie1610 (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

auch von mir ein suuuper dickes Lob für Euch, crazyeddie und limit83!!!

Durch euch hab ich endlich mein "Spitzkehre-Rechtsrum-Trauma" überwunden!!! Und die untere Stufe an dem "üblen" Trail bin ich auch 2x sturzfrei runtergekommen - aber nur dank euren absolut tollen Hilfestellungen......................

Mein Mann und ich freuen uns also schon auf Teil 3 des Fahrtechnik-Kurses und melden uns hiermit an 

Also nochmals: Herzlichen Dank für den Super-Kurs!

Und wenn ihr nicht sooo schnell fahrt, komm ich auch mal zum Hochschulsport - wenn dort so alte Damen wie ich mitfahren dürfen 

Gruß Anja

Übrigens: der Spruch des Tages für mich war: " Do kamma runna fahre ohne se bremse..........!!" Zitat limit83


----------



## Limit83 (15. März 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> hier könnt ihr euch auf den bildern so etwa von 30-40 nochmal anschauen, wie man NICHT bergab fährt. nicht genügend druck aufm vorderrad, arme zu lang zum lenken usw., hab ich ja alles erklärt. das geht auf so nem hügelchen natürlich noch gut, aber im gelände liegt man schnell auf der nase, ulletee hats ja vorgemacht


Boa wie übel ... Bitte NICHT wiederholen oder nachmachen!!! 


crazyeddie schrieb:


> zur statistik, wir waren ohne instruktoren 12 jungs und 7 mädels. teilnehmerstärkster verein war bike aid.


Dazu hätte ich gern die Statistik gesehen... 
Vom RSC IGB (mit mir) und RSF Niederlinxweiler waren jeweils 4 Leute da und von BikeAid haben sich mir nur 2 zu erkennen gegeben. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## angie1610 (15. März 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen die Beiden von den Bikesportfreunden Fischbachtal e.V.............


----------



## ulleete (15. März 2009)

Ich bin beim RSC IGB als auch bei Bike Aid. Bringt also keine Änderung der Statistik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (15. März 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wir sind halt was das radfahren betrifft
> hier könnt ihr euch auf den bildern so etwa von 30-40 nochmal anschauen, wie man NICHT bergab fährt. nicht genügend druck aufm vorderrad, arme zu lang zum lenken usw., hab ich ja alles erklärt. das geht auf so nem hügelchen natürlich noch gut, aber im gelände liegt man schnell auf der nase, ulletee hats ja vorgemacht



Genau, mir wrid übel,
leider hat gute Fahrtechnik und Bundesliga-Biken nichts mit guten Benehmen oder kindischen Kommentaren zu tun. 

@ cazyeddie 
Mach Deinen Kurs, mach Ihn gut und fertig. Deine Arroganz über andere zu Urteilen ist weder witzig noch angemessen. Du warst ja nicht dabei, als die Bilder entstanden. So fehlt Dir jede Information darüber, was zu den einzelnen Situationen erklärt wurde. 

Sei doch mal selber kreativ und mach Bilder wie man es richtig macht. Das wäre mal was und in jedem Fall besser. Rumnörgeln und stänkern ist einfach und das kann doch jeder.




Limit83 schrieb:


> Boa wie übel ... Bitte NICHT wiederholen oder nachmachen!!!



@ Limit83 
Bin doch sehr verwundert über Deinen Kommentar. Hätte mir grade von Dir, als aktiver Funktionär und SRB MTB Trainer, mehr Vorbildfunktion erwartet. Doch lässt Du hier nur einem hämischen und arroganten Kommentar ab. Ist es das, was die MTB-Jugend bei den SRB-Lehrgängen lernen soll? Un nicht zu vergessen, dass fast alle, die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind, Mitglieder beim SRB sind. Somit geht Deine Häme direkt gegen Mitglieder, die mit Ihren Beiträgen erst die Grundlage für deinen aktive Leistungssport ermöglichen. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht. 

Auch schreibst Du selber bei ENDORFIN-Solvis, ich zitiere, "Was ich NICHT mag, Intoleranz, Arroganz" und man mag es kaum glauben,, "große Klappe - nix dahinter Typen".

So was ist leichter gesagt als getan. Diese Seite schreit ja förmlich nach einem Update.


----------



## crazyeddie (15. März 2009)

war doch ganz sachlich. so wie auf den genannten bildern  (so um nr. 30 bis 40 rum, wie geschrieben) gehts halt nicht. wo ist da jetzt arroganz? 5 oder mehr leute werden es wohl kaum für den fotografen absichtlich falsch gemacht haben. wie gesagt, auf dem hügelchen gehts gut. wenns mal richtig ins gelände geht, liegt man so schnell auf der nase.

aber hauptsache erstmal wieder rumkrakeelt.


----------



## Limit83 (15. März 2009)

Ich kann bei bestem Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wie du aus diesem Satz: 


Limit83 schrieb:


> Boa wie übel ... Bitte NICHT wiederholen oder nachmachen!!!


soviel Informationen bekommst??? - 
Ich habe doch nur darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wie man den Wiesenhang NICHT runterfahren soll - kann natürlich sehr gut sein, dass den Leuten auf den Bildern genau das vermittelt werden sollte. Eben: Wie man es NICHT machen sollte... Das weiß ich natürlich nicht, hast du vollkommen Recht! Doch solltet ihr dann dies bitte auch dem nichtwissenden Leser und Bilderanschauer erklären und dazuschreiben. Vielleicht kam mein Kommentar bei dir etwas "hämisch", "kindisch",... (nenn es wie du willst) rüber.
Aber da du dich scheinbar persönlich angegriffen fühlst, tut es mir leid und ich möchte mich bei allen anderen abgebildeten Personen ebenso entschuldigen, ich wollte damit niemanden angreifen!
Aber überleg dir bitte einmal deinen Kommentar! Aus einem pobligen Satz von mir schließt du auf Dinge von denen du keine Ahnung hast und die du in keinster Weise beurteilen kannst. Damit tust du genau das, was du mir vorwirfst: Denn ich mag vielleicht nicht den Hintergrund dieser Bilder kennen, doch du weißt genauso wenig darüber, was hinter mir und meiner Jugendarbeit steckt.
Lass uns doch einfach eine  und den Mist vergessen...


----------



## banelion (15. März 2009)

ich auch BikeAid


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. März 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Aber überleg dir bitte einmal deinen Kommentar! Aus einem pobligen Satz von mir schließt du auf Dinge von denen du keine Ahnung hast und die du in keinster Weise beurteilen kannst.



Der Ton macht halt die Musik. Und das geschriebene Wort liest sich halt viel schärfer wie in einem normalen Gespräch. Zumal das hier immer wieder nachgelesen werden kann. Was man beim schreiben schnell mal vergisst. 

Im übrigen finde ich jegliches Engagement im Sport gut. Wenn man aber ein solches Amt inne hat, muss man in der Öffentlichkeit die Worte auf die Goldwaage legen. Das - Boa wie übel -  kommt halt nicht gut rüber. 

Deine Jugendarbeit habe ich nicht beurteilt, will ich auch gar nicht. Mache mir aber meine Gedanken, wenn hier so unsensibel kommentiert wird, wie das dann in wirklichen leben rüber kommt.

Also Schwamm drüber....


----------



## Limit83 (15. März 2009)

Alles klar - werde in Zukunft dann meine Wortwahl mehr überdenken. Es kann halt leicht zu viel und durchaus falsch interpretiert werden.
Wie du schon schreibst, wird in Geschriebens oft mehr und durchaus anderes interpretiert, als vom Autor beabsichtigt ist. 
Schwamm drüber...


----------



## crazyeddie (15. März 2009)

wenn du ja da warst, dann bestätige bitte, dass diesen leuten nicht beigebracht wurde, so bergab zu fahren.


----------



## goldbär (16. März 2009)

Hallo,

ist am 21.03. und/oder am 04.04. noch ein Platz frei?
Wenn ja, bin ich dabei.


----------



## LoR_1 (16. März 2009)

Hallo Limit!

Bin seit langem mal wieder auf MTB-News hängen geblieben und habe die für mich interessant klingenden Beiträge aus der Region durchstöbert. Und dann muss ich lesen, dass "DER Einheimische" nicht mehr dabei ist... Wie konnte das passieren?  Da hat sich ja offensichtlich einiges geändert im HSSP. 

Wenn ich noch wüßte, wie man das mit dem Radfahren macht, würde ich dich ja auch mal besuchen kommen... Vielleicht fange ich, wenn der Boden trocken ist, mit meinem alten Meister wieder an zu üben. Bis dahin halt die Ohren steif und sag "den langen Mann" einen schönen Gruß von mir. 


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (16. März 2009)

goldbär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist am 21.03. und/oder am 04.04. noch ein Platz frei?
> Wenn ja, bin ich dabei.



schließ dich bitte mal mit "Cywalker" kurz, dessen freundin kann eventuell am 21.3. nicht mitkommen, dann wär noch ein platz frei.


----------



## Cywalker (16. März 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> schließ dich bitte mal mit "Cywalker" kurz, dessen freundin kann eventuell am 21.3. nicht mitkommen, dann wär noch ein platz frei.



@goldbär
Hab Dir dazu ne PM geschickt


----------



## leeqwar (16. März 2009)

LoR_1 schrieb:


> Hallo Limit!
> 
> Bin seit langem mal wieder auf MTB-News hängen geblieben und habe die für mich interessant klingenden Beiträge aus der Region durchstöbert. Und dann muss ich lesen, dass "DER Einheimische" nicht mehr dabei ist... Wie konnte das passieren?  Da hat sich ja offensichtlich einiges geändert im HSSP.
> 
> ...



wie wärs, wenn du auch mal samstags in riegelsberg vorbeischaust!? 
wir haben letztens noch von dir gesprochen, als wir an einer dieser "steilwände" vorbeigekommen sind, die du dich mal runtergestürzt hast.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. März 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wenn du ja da warst, dann bestätige bitte, dass diesen leuten nicht beigebracht wurde, so bergab zu fahren.



Also, ich bin zwar nicht der Bestätiger vom Dienst, aber damit Du endlich Ruhe gibst. 

Zu den angesprochenen Bildern:
Hier wurde geübt, bei steilen Abfahrten das Bike nach hinten zu verlassen. Diese Übung hatte also in keinem Fall was mit "normalem runter fahren" zu tun.

Zudem sind die Bilder für die Teilnehmer/innen als kleine Erinnerung gedacht und nicht zur Ferndiagnose durch Trail-Doktor CRAZYEDDI. 

Und um es ganz klar zu sagen CRAZYEDDI, bevor man hier im Forum einen unnötigen Kommentar ablässt um sich als "Besserwisser" zu profilieren, würde ich erst mal nachfragen was da genau gemacht wurde. 

Bevor es zu weiteren Diskussionen kommt. 
Die beiden Kurstage in Köllerbach waren sehr gut besucht und ausnahmslos alle Teilnehmer/innen haben bei den Übungen wirklich gute Fortschritte gemacht. Selbstverständlich wurde bei Fehlern entsprechend korrigiert. 

Bei den anschließenden geführten Touren, bewegten sich alle Teilnehmer/innen wesentlich sicherer im schwierigen Gelände. Und genau das ist es, worauf es ankommt. 

Ich hoffe das Thema ist damit endlich vom Tisch.


----------



## crazyeddie (16. März 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Also, ich bin zwar nicht der Bestätiger vom Dienst, aber damit Du endlich Ruhe gibst.



du bist hier der, der einen unverschämten tonfall angeschlagen hat, ohne mal ein klein bisschen nachzudenken.



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Zu den angesprochenen Bildern:
> Hier wurde geübt, bei steilen Abfahrten das Bike nach hinten zu verlassen. Diese Übung hatte also in keinem Fall was mit "normalem runter fahren" zu tun.



dann stimmst du mir ja zu, dass diese bilder NICHT zeigen, wie man bergab fährt, sondern eher wie man NICHT bergab fährt. mehr habe ich ja gar nicht geschrieben. dafür dass du das jetzt bestätigst, hast du aber viel lärm um nichts fabriziert.



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Zudem sind die Bilder für die Teilnehmer/innen als kleine Erinnerung gedacht und nicht zur Ferndiagnose durch Trail-Doktor CRAZYEDDI.
> 
> Und um es ganz klar zu sagen CRAZYEDDI, bevor man hier im Forum einen unnötigen Kommentar ablässt um sich als "Besserwisser" zu profilieren, würde ich erst mal nachfragen was da genau gemacht wurde.



um es ganz klar zu sagen: armselig, dass du nicht mal meinen namen richtig schreibst. und zum rest, dein kommentar war unnötig, vor allem in dem tonfall, da du ja jetzt bestätigt hast, dass es in der übung nicht um die abfahrtshaltung geht. das hättest du im übrigen auch direkt schreiben können, aber du musstest ja erstmal rumblöken. scheuklappen und rosarote brille sind schon ne ziemlich üble kombi.



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> blablubb... sabbel



wayne? beweihräuchert euch woanders selbst.



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Thema ist damit endlich vom Tisch.



ach, kommt bestimmt bald der nächste der nix besseres zu tun hat als mich blöd anzumachen.


----------



## Tobilas (16. März 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ach, kommt bestimmt bald der nächste der nix besseres zu tun hat als mich blöd anzumachen.



Naja, irgendwie bettelst du ja auch darum...anstatt die Sache jetzt zu beerdigen und anderer Leute Arbeit anzuerkennen kläffst du immer weiter.
Also, ein Rat von einem der die Diskussion kopfschüttelnd begleitet: lass es damit gut sein, ok? Dein Engagement ist - wie auch das aller anderen die sich kostenlos und ehrenamtlich bemühen - sehr gut und lobenswert.
In diesem Sinne: Happy Trails
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (16. März 2009)

erst macht mich jemand doof an, sagt dann "schwamm drüber" und damit hat es sich? mit sicherheit nit.


----------



## goldbär (16. März 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> @goldbär
> Hab Dir dazu ne PM geschickt


Ich Dir auch


----------



## crazyeddie (17. März 2009)

mir geht da noch so ne idee nicht aus dem kopf: 



ich hab mal versucht, aus den dreieinhalb waldstücken um dudweiler das maximum an höhenmetern und singletrails rauszuquetschen und war selbst überrascht was dabei rausgekommen ist. auf dem höhenprofil fehlt noch ein ganzes (wald)stück und einige details werd ich noch überdenken, aber demnächst steht wohl ne geführte tour an


----------



## LoR_1 (17. März 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> wie wärs, wenn du auch mal samstags in riegelsberg vorbeischaust!?



Das werd ich auch... 
Leider ist "trockener Boden" hierfür Conditio-sine-qua-non!  

Sag nichts! Ich weiß es! Ich bin weich geworden und hasse mich dafür! *


Michael



* Wenn ich noch wüßte wie, würde ich den Totenkopf aus meinem Profil nehmen und ein Kätzchen oder ein süßes Pony stattdessen hochladen!


----------



## puremalt (17. März 2009)

wie wär's mit folgenden Alternativen ?


----------



## crazyeddie (17. März 2009)

die hello kitty des todes  gefunden oder selbstgezeichnet?


----------



## puremalt (17. März 2009)

gegugelt: Hello Kitty Skull

Im Netz gibt's wirklich alles


----------



## scotty23 (20. März 2009)

Hi,

da mein babysitter streikt bzw. krank ist bin ich morgen leider nicht dabei

gruß und viel spass
scotty


----------



## goldbär (20. März 2009)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da mein babysitter streikt bzw. krank ist bin ich morgen leider nicht dabei



o.k. dann ist das jetzt mein Platz


----------



## maori1973 (20. März 2009)

Muss leider auch für morgen absagen, da meine Schulter zur Zeit wieder Probleme macht.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banelion (20. März 2009)

viel spass euch allen morgen. eddy hat echt ein abkommen mit dem wettergott^^


----------



## crazyeddie (20. März 2009)

ich ess nur immer brav meinen teller leer


----------



## crazyeddie (21. März 2009)

schön wars. aber das schreibt hier keiner, weil die glorreichen sieben noch ihre erstbefahrung der felsstufe am kleinen stiefel feiern


----------



## Peter Lang (21. März 2009)

ja war wirklich super heute und so eine Erstbefahrung muß ja auch entsprechend gewürdigt werden.


----------



## SKayser (22. März 2009)

Hallo - komme gerade von der Feier zurück 

nee - im Ernst: wieder eine super Veranstaltung, die Crazyeddie angeboten hat! Die Tatsache, dass mindestens 4 der Teilnehmer eine individuelle "Unfahrbare" gefahren sind, zeigt den Erfolg aber auch das Zutrauen in Crazyeddies Erläuterungen...

Mir hat's unheimlich Spaß gemacht und echt was gebracht! Danke!


----------



## *Holdi* (22. März 2009)

Wollte auch nochmals mein Kompliment an Crazyeddi weitergeben. Hat er super hingekriegt. Auch die Erklärungen, was, wie und wo drauf zu achten ist, einfach klasse! 
Werde das ganze jetzt mal vertiefen und bin dann mal gespannt, wenn ich am 4.4. mit Bausteinjunge vorbeischaue, ob ich mir den "Klippensprung" auf der Pur zutrauen werde.


----------



## Cywalker (22. März 2009)

Auch von mir und Madame noch mal vielen Dank und en fettes Lob. 
Bin heute Morgen ne Tour gefahren und konnte Deine Tipps schon gleich klasse umsetzen. Hab dann auch direkt mal die "Zweitbefahrung" der Felsstufe durchgeführt.


----------



## crazyeddie (22. März 2009)

übrigens gibt es eine bewertungsfunktion, und da hat dieser thread erst drei stimmen... wäre also nett, wenn ihr da möglichst viele sterne vergebt, wenn es euch gefallen hat


----------



## Brenner H-J (22. März 2009)

hi, auch ein kompliment von mir war super, hast du toll rübergebracht das ganze.
gute übungen und toll erklärt.

Gruß an alle und immer schön üben.

Hans.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brenner H-J (22. März 2009)

und 5 sterne vergeben.


----------



## SKayser (22. März 2009)

schon passiert  und die 5 sind echt verdient


----------



## angie1610 (22. März 2009)

Hier noch ein Lob:

alles Erlernte vom letzten Mal ist hängengeblieben - konnte doch gestern tatsächlich noch immer die Spitzkehren rechtsrum fahren - und das völlig angstfrei.
Herzlichen Dank - und 5 Sterne !!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (22. März 2009)

man lernt für den trail, und nicht für den fahrtechniktrainer, oder wie ging der spruch 

edit: wegen der großen nachfrage gibts noch einen termin am 11.4. - jetzt anmelden! drei plätze hab ich mal vorreserviert, also sind noch 7 frei!


----------



## goldbär (23. März 2009)

auch von mir ein dickes Lob


----------



## Brenner H-J (23. März 2009)

Hi,
belege die 7 Plätze mit meinen Kumpels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (23. März 2009)

wie dreist 

sollen wir da nich eher mal nen extra termin machen? wäre auch bei euch zuhause möglich, wenn ihr geeignete stellen zum üben habt. unter welchen rahmenbedingungen ich das mache, hatten wir ja am samstag kurz drüber gesprochen.

ich muss nämlich wohl doch mindestens 4 plätze erstmal noch freihalten für leute, die wegen widriger umstände bei den bisherigen terminen nit konnten (rick-the-skippe, vega, scotty23, maori). war noch jemand schoinmal angemeldet und konnte dann doch nicht? ihr sollt natürlich bevorzugt behandelt werden.


----------



## Brenner H-J (24. März 2009)

alles klar,würde dann nur 3 mann anmelden das geht doch.
einen extra termin können wir ja mal unter der woche machen
april oder mai.

Gruß
Hans.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. März 2009)

ich sehe grad dass das ja das osterwochenende ist. da sind wohl viele im urlaub. naja, mal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## scotty23 (24. März 2009)

Ich habe jetzt am 4.4. zwei Babysitter geordert
Also für den Fall, dass am 04.04. jemand ausfällt wäre das dann mein 
Platz. 

Wessen Rahmen muss ich verbiegen

ciao
scotty


----------



## crazyeddie (25. März 2009)

wenn deine babysitterinnen weiblich, hübsch und über 18 sind, kannste meinen platz haben 

ne, also weil du jetzt schon zweimal absagen musstest und erfahrungsgemäß doch immer noch jemand abspringt, würde ich mal sagen komm halt dazu am 4.4.


----------



## fissenid (25. März 2009)

schade.... am 4.4. ist die besichtigung beim saarschleifenbikemarathon..... sonst würde ich auch gerne kommen......

war in urlaub... wie sieht es mit dem schrauberkurs aus??

gruß
dominik


----------



## puremalt (26. März 2009)

Hey Scotty,
du kannst meinen Platz am 4.4. haben. Ich würd gerne auf den Folgetermin rutschen. Eddie, ist das OK? Sorry für die wiederholte Verschieberei.

Und falls ein Folgetermin nicht zustandekommt, na, dann muss ich halt weiter mit Promille biken, um mir beim Stürzen nicht wehzutun.
(Dazu passend und wegen mehrerer Nachfragen mal eine Erläuterung: Puremalt ist die Bezeichnung für einen schottischen Whisky, der ausschließlich aus Malz gebrannt ist.)


----------



## crazyeddie (27. März 2009)

also am 11.4. kommen dann jetzt aller voraussicht nacht brenner + 3 und puremalt, sehe ich das richtig? eventuell vega, wenn er rechtzeitig zurück ist. also 5-6.

über werkstattkurse reden wir nach dem 4.4., ich hab am 3.4. noch ne prüfung.


----------



## Brenner H-J (27. März 2009)

wir würden mit 3 mann kommen wobei ich selbst nicht mitkomme da meine 
kumpels mich verrückt machen und alle mit wollen und ich schon war.
wie gesagt 3 bis 5 mann könnte ich noch unterbringen am 11.04.


----------



## maori1973 (27. März 2009)

Gibt es noch einen Platz für mich ? Schulter schmerzt nicht mehr und ich denke, das ich wieder fit bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (27. März 2009)

also: 5 brenner-kumpels, puremalt und maori = 7. rick-the-skippe ist in urlaub, scotty kommt am 4.4. und vega weiß noch nicht ob er es schafft. 

zwei plätze sind also auf jeden fall noch frei. 

das programm ist so ziemlich dasselbe wie bei den letzten beiden terminen, natürlich mit einer gewissen anpassung an die teilnehmer. unsere strecke vom zweiten termin hat sich als ziemlich brauchbar erwiesen, und mit einer kleinen änderung (durch den graben am parkhaus und dann ans busterminal) wie beim letzten mal werde ich sie auch weiterhin beibehalten. in etwa 3:15 sind wir dann wieder am parkplatz.


----------



## vega970 (28. März 2009)

Hallo,
Vega wird's schaffen 11.04.

Grüße


----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2009)

super! dann sind noch 2 plätze frei. ist deine bremse eigentlich dicht und luftfrei geblieben?


----------



## SKayser (28. März 2009)

Sag mal Crazyeddie - du isst aber immer deinen Teller leer... Pünktlich um 14 Uhr scheint heute die Sonne! Hoffe, die Tour hat Spass gemacht...


----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2009)

heut war ausnahmsweise mal nix. aber gepasst hätte es wieder  somit wär aber erwiesen, dass es nicht an mir lag, sondern am samstag an sich^^


----------



## Backfire57 (29. März 2009)

Falls am 11.4. noch ein Platz frei ist würde ich kommen.


----------



## crazyeddie (29. März 2009)

alles klar. dann ist noch ein plätzchen übrig.


----------



## Limit83 (29. März 2009)

Hey - diesmal war ich aber ganz froh mit dem Wetter, hatte mit der saarländischen MTB Elite der Jahrgänge 95-97 ein Trainingswochenende mit Schwerpunkt Fahrtechnik an der Sportschule und dazu war das Wetter ideal...
Gruß Limit


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. März 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hey - diesmal war ich aber ganz froh mit dem Wetter, hatte mit der saarländischen MTB Elite der Jahrgänge 95-97 ein Trainingswochenende mit Schwerpunkt Fahrtechnik an der Sportschule und dazu war das Wetter ideal...
> Gruß Limit



Die ganze Heimfahrt über wurde mir von den 2 Tagen vorgeschwärmt. Es hat den Jungs sehr gut gefallen! Sie haben ganz viel gelernt 
Die goldenen Lenkerhörnchen werden morgen wieder neu ausgerichtet und das Training wird fortgesetzt 

Vielen Dank! 

Papa, Du musst jetzt auch noch freihändig stehen lernen....und das in meinem Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (31. März 2009)

hi eddie,
steht der termin am samstag(04.04.) noch??
wo genau ist der treffpunkt denn??
wir wollten evtl. mit dem bike schon anreisen, die damen kommen dann mit dem fahrzeug!!!

danke freuen uns.!!!


gruß
Doc


----------



## amg 2 (31. März 2009)

am 4.4 ist der kurs wie beschrieben teil 1 oder die längere ausfahrt ( teil 2 ) ???


----------



## crazyeddie (1. April 2009)

samstag ist von meiner seite alles klar - 14:00 treffpunkt parkplatz der landessportschule, L252 und dann unterhalb des parkhauses der uni gegenüber vom wildpark die straße rein.

wir werden dieselbe strecke wie in teil 2 fahren, aber zwischendurch auch die übungen aus teil 1 einbauen. das hat beim dritten termin ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Backfire57 (3. April 2009)

Die Strasse nennt sich doch: "Am Stadtwald". Muss dem Navi doch einen Strassennamen nennen.


----------



## Backfire57 (3. April 2009)

hab hier die Info her:
http://web2.cylex.de/anfahrt/landessportschule-1317329.html


----------



## *Holdi* (3. April 2009)

Nimm als Straßennamen die Hermann-Neuberger-Spotschule (unterhalb Einfahrt zur Uni). Dort den Berg hoch, der erste groß Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfire57 (3. April 2009)

Thanks Holdi


----------



## amg 2 (3. April 2009)

was für ne strasse den jetzt ?
am stadtwald oder die hermann - neuberger ......


----------



## *Holdi* (3. April 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ... treffpunkt parkplatz der landessportschule, L252 und dann unterhalb des parkhauses der uni _gegenüber_ vom wildpark die straße rein. ...


 
Am Stadtwald ist aber kein Wildpark, oder?  Die Hermann-Neuberger-Straße führt eher zum Parkplatz auf dem Gelände unterhalb der Hauptzufahrt zur Uni.

@ Crazyeddie:
Bausteinjunge und ich kommen wahrscheinlich auf dem direkten Weg von IGB zum Parkplatz. Hoffe wir sind pünklich und finden auch den Weg nochmals. 
Falls wir ein paar Takte später kommen, ich weiß ja wo ich Euch finden kann. Gell, erst zum "Spitzkehre-fahren" und dann zum "Bordstein-Hüpfen", oder?


----------



## crazyeddie (3. April 2009)

bei google earth heißt das alles dort "hermann-neuberger-sportschule", nicht -straße. die straße "am stadwald" ist ganz wo anders. die hauptstraße an der uni und sportschule vorbei heißt stuhlsatzenhausweg. leut, ihr werdet das doch finden 

@holdi: ja, genau, wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## *Holdi* (4. April 2009)

Stimmt Sportschule paßt besser als Straße!


----------



## scotty23 (4. April 2009)

Schön wars hat echt spass gemacht schade, dass ich früher weg musste:-(
Top crazyeddie 

cioa
scotty


----------



## cancerbat (4. April 2009)

hey eddy...war super, hat spass gemacht und nette leute kennen gelernt....also wie schon gesagt, freu ich cshon auf zukünftige veranstaltungen     lg an alle andern
 die heute dabei waren!      

p.s. freu mich schon auf die bilder


----------



## Backfire57 (4. April 2009)

War richtig super Eddy- mal ein *dickes Lob* an dieser Stelle. 
Ist schon sehenswert, wie "leichtfüssig" du auch schwierige Passagen meisterst. Deine Tipps und Aufmunterungen fand ich richtig gut. Freu mich schon auf den 11.4.
Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

Als Anhang findet ihr unsere heutige Tour einmal  als *.gpx und zum anderen als *.kml Datei (zum Öffnen in Google Earth)

LG an alle die dabei waren.

Thomas


----------



## chantre72 (6. April 2009)

Absolute Spitze! Hat uns großen Spass gemacht und das Wetter hat auch wieder gepasst. Bis demnächst im Wald


----------



## amg 2 (6. April 2009)

auch von mir nochmals danke , und ein grosses lob an eddy . der  in seiner freizeit sich solche mühe gibt , anderen leuten etwas beizubringen.
habe noch ein paar bilder , wenn jemand will , einfach melden........








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (6. April 2009)

also wenn ich auf allen bildern so ne gute figur mache, dann will ich die natürlich!


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (6. April 2009)

Wenn noch was frei ist, bin ich am 11.04 dabei.


----------



## crazyeddie (7. April 2009)

ok, damit ist der 11.4. auch ausgebucht.


----------



## *Holdi* (7. April 2009)

amg 2 schrieb:


> auch von mir nochmals danke , und ein grosses lob an eddy . der in seiner freizeit sich solche mühe gibt , anderen leuten etwas beizubringen.
> habe noch ein paar bilder , wenn jemand will , einfach melden........
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn ich auch so eine gute Figur abgebe, dann würde ich auch nicht nein sagen! 
Immer einen weiten Bogen fahren, dann haste auch Platz.


----------



## leeqwar (7. April 2009)

warum trägt crazyeddie denn ne kugelsichere weste?


----------



## gemorje (7. April 2009)

Vielleicht hatten sich Bike Aid Fahrer angekündigt...


----------



## crazyeddie (7. April 2009)

reine vorsichtsmaßnahme. eigentlich sind das auch keine fahrtechnikschüler, sondern personenschützer.


----------



## chantre72 (7. April 2009)

amg 2 schrieb:


> habe noch ein paar bilder , wenn jemand will , einfach melden........



...dann melden wir uns doch mal. Lad sie doch einfach irgendwo hoch (picasa,...) Danke schon mal vorab


----------



## cancerbat (7. April 2009)

Hey leute, freu mich auch über jedes bild... ob ich nun ne gute oder weniger gute figur mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfire57 (7. April 2009)

Muss für den 11.4. leider absagen. Rad ist defekt und bis Samstag ist das Neuteil leider nicht da.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## crazyeddie (7. April 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatten sich Bike Aid Fahrer angekündigt...



den beitrag hatte ich ja heute mittag völlig übersehen - natürlich hatten sich bike-aid-fahrer angekündigt, bisher waren glaube ich bei jedem termin welche dabei. deren (schnapp)schüssen war ich aber trotz schusssicherer weste hilflos ausgeliefert, hoffentlich laden sie die bilder noch hoch


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (7. April 2009)

mal was Anderes:
weiss einer ob in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit auch an der Uni Treffpunkt zum Biken ist, und wo treffen die sich? 
Speziell am Freitag, bin nach SB gezogen und such nach Trainingspartnern.


----------



## crazyeddie (7. April 2009)

der thread is ein paar zeilen weiter unten - geht erst zur vorlesungszeit wieder los!


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (8. April 2009)

Ah ja 
na denn bis Samstag.


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. April 2009)

hi,
erstmal danke an den "CRAZY"eddie.das war absolut wiederholungswürdig!!!
ne, war echt super der tag, auch die anschliesende gemeinsame heimfahrt.viel gelernt und fast den anstieg geschafft(wen auch nicht so elegant wie du)

war ne super truppe, auch wen es am schluß einige weniger waren.

alles in allem.......*nochmal!!!!!*

vielleicht treffen wir uns ja am samstag rein zufällig auf der pur, da bin ich dann mit chantre unterwegs.

danke
Doc


 die bilder kommen am wochenende.müssen noch durch die zensur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maori1973 (11. April 2009)

Hallo,crazyeddie und die anderen die heute mitgefahren sind. Da ich heute meinem Vater an heckfahrradträger an sein Auto montieren musste, hab ich es zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft. Ich weiß, dass ich etwas verpasst hab und bin auch genervt das es zum 2.Mal nicht bei mir geklappt hat.
Ich möchte mich nochmals für mein Fernbleiben entschuldigen und hoffe, dass es in nächster Zeit die Möglichkeit gibt(wenn crazyeddie Zeit hat) doch noch an dem Training teilzunehmen.

Sorry
Sascha


----------



## crazyeddie (12. April 2009)

kein ding. ich kann halt nur noch nicht sagen, wann ich wieder ne veranstaltung mache - eine wiederholung wird es aber auf jeden fall geben.


----------



## vega970 (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

hab's endlich auch geschafft,

am Training teilnehmen..

Fels und Stufe am "Pferdeschreck"

war super, Danke crazyeddie 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## cancerbat (12. April 2009)

Hey crazyeddie..., also ich bin immer noch völlig hin und weg und bin auf jeden fall beim nächsten mal wieder dabei. Freu mich auch  drauf  die bilder von dr. slown zu sehn, wenn sie dann durch die zensur sind ;-).


----------



## Brenner H-J (14. April 2009)

Hi,
auch noch mal ein großes lob von mir,war ein super nachmittag
die vier kollegen waren begeistert von deinem können, viele grüße 
von allen und danke !!!.


----------



## amg 2 (14. April 2009)

nabend , 
für die leute vom 04.04. ,
habe die bilder bei mir unter fotos.
mfg
stefan








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cancerbat (15. April 2009)

Hey AMG 2, vielen Dank für die tollen Photos...  So ist die gefahrene Felsstufe auch endlich zu beweisen ;-)   lg


----------



## amg 2 (15. April 2009)

was machen die bilder vom doktor?????


----------



## crazyeddie (15. April 2009)

jo, ein paar mehr bilder wären nicht verkehrt. wollte mal noch nen artikel für meine eingerostete homepage schreiben


----------



## Dr.Slown (16. April 2009)

hi,
ich bitte um nachsicht.
habe im moment ne schlechte arbeitszeit.werde sie aber am kommenden we alle zur verfügung stellen.

mfg
Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (18. April 2009)

so!!
kann die bilder aus einem mir nicht bekannten grund nicht hochladen.
wer würde das bitte übernehmen.
sind nur einige, wer möchte kann sie alle gern per mail bekommen.

gruß
Doc


----------



## amg 2 (18. April 2009)

nabend ,
schicke dir meine adresse.


----------



## Dr.Slown (19. April 2009)

amg 2 schrieb:


> nabend ,
> schicke dir meine adresse.



hi,
soolten angekommen sein.
hkannst du sie bitte online stellen, habe es erneut versucht aber das luder läd nichts hoch???

danke und gruß
Doc


----------



## amg 2 (19. April 2009)

klar mache ich .
werde aber erst die tage dazu kommen.
gruss
amg 2


und danke für die bilder.......


----------



## crazyeddie (19. April 2009)

ich hab auf meiner homepage mal ne umfrage gestartet, wann das nächste fahrtechniktraining sein soll, eher am wochenende oder auch unter der woche. unter der woche kann vielleicht nicht jeder, aber bis zum nächsten rennfreien wochenende dauerts halt noch.


----------



## crazyeddie (25. April 2009)

update: nächstes fahrtechniktraining (gleiches programm wie bisher) entweder am 7.5, 14.5 (donnerstags) oder am 9.5.,10.5.,16.5. (samstag/sonntag). ich hab die umfrage auf meiner homepage aktualisiert, also stimmt bitte ab wann ihr wollt. ich denke mal, mit einem termin sollten wir auskommen. donnerstags wäre der beginn spätestens um 17 uhr, am wochenende im prinzip frei wählbar. 

wie gesagt, ist das gleiche programm, also weniger interessant für die die schonmal dabei waren. wer die strecke nochmal nachfahren will, ich hab die gps-daten von backfire57 im download-bereich hochgeladen, hoffe das ist ok.


----------



## rick-the-skippe (27. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich melde mich auf jeden Fall zusammen mit einem Kumpel an, egal an welchem Termin das Training stattfindet.

Beste Grüße, Patrick


----------



## crazyeddie (27. April 2009)

stimmt am besten dann trotzdem für euren bevorzugten termin ab - bisher gibts eine stimme für den 7. und eine für den 10.


----------



## mikkimann (27. April 2009)

Ich hab grosses Interesse an dem Fahrtechniktraining. Kann allerdings nur am Wochenende, bzw. unter der Woche kann ich nicht um 17.00 Uhr.
Somit geb ich feierlich meine Stimme für einen der Wochenedtermine. Wann ist egal.

Mfg
michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (27. April 2009)

mehrfachnennungen sieht das umfragenmodul leider nicht vor  und als nicht angemeldeter benutzer scheint das abstimmen auch nicht zu funktionieren, auch wenn ich es eigentlich so eingestellt hab. naja, dann halt hier im thread bescheid sagen


----------



## rick-the-skippe (28. April 2009)

Gut, dann schließe ich mich Mikkimann an und sage Sonntag!

Beste Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## Rookie de Lux (29. April 2009)

Hi ,

zwei Stimmen für Sonntag !!! Meine Freundin und ich wären gerne dabei !

Grüße, Rookie


----------



## Heggebangadd (29. April 2009)

Ich wär für 9. oder 10. 05, da ich am 17. 05 CTF in Spicheren und evtl. den Marathon am 20. 05 in Saarbrücken mitfahren will und dafür noch einige Grundlagen gebrauchen kann!

Wäre aber zu jedem Termin vor dem 17. am Start.


----------



## crazyeddie (29. April 2009)

rick + kumpel
mikkiman
rookie + freundin
heggebangadd

macht sechs leute, die mit sonntag dem 10.5. einverstanden wären. hab ich noch jemanden vergessen? dann nehmen wir doch diesen termin! es wären also noch 4 plätze frei.


----------



## Rookie de Lux (30. April 2009)

Hi crazyeddie,

das freut mich sehr, dass mit Sonntag und damit der Termin nicht noch durch eine andere Mehrheit boykottiert wird, melde ich den Fabian noch mit an . 


also: rookie + anhang + fabian


Viele Grüße,
rookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (30. April 2009)

gut. dann also noch drei freie plätze am 10.05.

eventuell gibts noch nen zusatztermin. ich hätte noch einen interessenten für den donnerstag, 07.05. wer möchte da noch? ab vier fünf leuten lohnt es sich.


----------



## Rookie de Lux (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,

da es ja scheinbar noch keine Uhrzeit gibt zum 10.5. würde ich jetzt mal ganz frech nen Vorschlag machen - *10 Uhr* ?

Grüße,

Rookie


----------



## maori1973 (2. Mai 2009)

Hi

am 07.05 hätte ich Interesse. Ab wieviel Uhr ? Muss bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich könnte man meinen Namen ja mittlerweile rausstreichen. Bei mir läuft jetzt die Rennsaison parallel zu den Vorlesungen, da ist nicht mehr viel Zeit. Aber mit CE seid ihr ja gut versorgt. Wer bei den Kursen neu erlerntes anwenden will, kann dann gerne zu den HSSP-Treffpunkten kommen!
Viel Spaß, Limit.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Mai 2009)

maori1973 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> am 07.05 hätte ich Interesse. Ab wieviel Uhr ? Muss bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten
> 
> ...



das ist n bisschen spät. 17:00 sollten wir uns schon treffen, sonst wird das nur gehetze.

sonntag wäre ich mit 10 uhr einverstanden, wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?


----------



## maori1973 (2. Mai 2009)

Alles klar !!!

Leider kann ich am So. 10.5. nicht.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Heggebangadd (3. Mai 2009)

Sonntag 10 Uhr wäre mir sehr recht... Vorfreude steigt ...


----------



## Dr.Slown (5. Mai 2009)

hi,
würde es noch mit 2 alten bekannten!! abklären, aber ich sag mal der 10.05 um 10.00 wäre gut.
wären dann wieder zu viert.

melde mich!!
danke 
Doc


----------



## rick-the-skippe (5. Mai 2009)

Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr passt super!

Freue mich schon drauf!

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Mai 2009)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> hi,
> würde es noch mit 2 alten bekannten!! abklären, aber ich sag mal der 10.05 um 10.00 wäre gut.
> wären dann wieder zu viert.
> 
> ...



ok, dann sind es sonntag schon elf. damit ist für sonntag die anmeldung geschlossen. ihr wisst aber, dass es das gleiche programm wie beim letzten mal ist? aber üben schadet ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (5. Mai 2009)

Sonntag Morgen 10.00 Uhr: wunderbar!


----------



## Dr.Slown (6. Mai 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ok, dann sind es sonntag schon elf. damit ist für sonntag die anmeldung geschlossen. ihr wisst aber, dass es das gleiche programm wie beim letzten mal ist? aber üben schadet ja nix.



hi,
leider können wir am sonntag nicht teilnehmen, da wir teilweise schon anderweitig gebucht sind.
schade, aber somit sind die 4 plätze frei.!!

also überlegt nicht lange, fragt den eddie und habt ne menge spass.
kanns nur jedem empfehlen.

sorry und danke

gruß
Doc


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Mai 2009)

wer morgen noch kurzfristig kommen will, kein problem! ich kriege meine emails auch alle halbe stunde aufs handy, also einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## rick-the-skippe (7. Mai 2009)

Wo genau treffen wir uns am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr?

Mit großer Vorfreude !

Patrick


----------



## Martin_79 (8. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

wenn noch Plätze frei sind würde ich mech sehr, sehr gerne anschließen...

Gruß

Maddin


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Mai 2009)

kein problem, noch sind plätze frei.

@all: treffpunkt ist wie gehabt am großen parkplatz der hermann-neuberger-sportschule in saarbrücken. für navi-benutzer: das ist anscheinend gleichzeitig der straßenname. für halbwegs ortskundige: gegenüber vom parkplatz vom wildpark!


----------



## Martin_79 (8. Mai 2009)

Sehr cool,

Sonntag 10Uhr, ich bin dann dabei. Freu mich!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Maddin


----------



## mikkimann (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ist noch platz für einen mehr, also mikkimann +1?
guter freund will auch mit.

mfg michi


----------



## rick-the-skippe (9. Mai 2009)

Soeben hat sich mein Kollege für morgen krank gemeldet, so dass damit ein Platz frei wird!

Ich bin natürlich dabei !

Beste Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (9. Mai 2009)

dann sind ja wie gehabt zwei plätze frei. hoffentlich hält das wetter!


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Mai 2009)

jede serie reißt mal. heute reißt offensichtlich meine serie mit dem guten wetter beim fahrtechniktraining. hoffen wir mal, dass es sich jetzt nicht einregnet, sondern dass es bis um zehn wieder aufgehört hat. ich bin auf jeden fall am treffpunkt, egal was da noch runterkommt.


----------



## Rookie de Lux (10. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen crazyeddie,

ich komme auch, egal was da runterkommt. Und wenn es doch wie aus Eimern schüttet, können wir von mir aus den Plan immer noch ändern.

Grüße, rookie


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Mai 2009)

jetzt hats grade wieder etwas aufgehört. wenn es ganz schlimm macht, gibts noch einen plan b.


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Mai 2009)

das war ja wieder maßarbeit mit dem wetter. jetzt geht hier grade die welt unter.


----------



## rick-the-skippe (10. Mai 2009)

Ein supergroßes Dankeschön für das erstklassige Fahrtechniktraining heute !
Du machst das wirklich klasse Eddie!
Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und hat mir persönlich viel gebracht!
Schön dass es Menschen gibt, die mit so viel Enthusiasmus und vollkommen ohne Profitdenken so etwas auf die Beine stellen!
Weiter so!

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dadi (10. Mai 2009)

Sind noch weitere Termine geplant??

Hab den Thread leider erst jetzt endeckt ;(


----------



## Rookie de Lux (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Crazyeddie,

es war sehr genial heute und ich habe wirklich ne Menge gelernt. Katharina ist zwar total erschossen daheim angekommen, Ihr hat es aber auch super gut gefallen, besonders weil Ihr immer wieder gewartet habt ohne zu murren. Ein ganz besonderer Dank an Eddie, es hat megaviel Spaß gemacht und ich hab einige Hausaufgaben mitbekommen!!! 

Und wie Rick-the-SkippeR schon erwähnt hat, megaklasse dass jemand heutzutage noch ohne Profitdenken so professionell einen Workshop anbietet!!!

Viele Grüße, Rookie

PS: Und ganz nebenbei war es auch für mich ganz persönlich klasse mal ein paar Gesichter hier aus dem Forum zu sehen .


----------



## mikkimann (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Eddy,
ich bin klatschnass geworden - als ich abends mit dem Hund spazieren war.
Das Wetter beim Fahrtechniktraining war hingegen sensationell.
Sensationell waren aber vor allem die Techniktipps die Du am lebenden Objekt (also Wald, samt Bäumen und den Probanden) gegeben hast.
Hab viel gelernt und viel zum Üben gezeigt bekommen.

Hat ausgesprochen viel Spass gemacht.

Danke!
michi


----------



## mikkimann (11. Mai 2009)

ups Sorry Du heisst natürlich Eddie.


----------



## Martin_79 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Eddie,

ich kann mich nur noch den Meinungen anschießen, war eine super Sache, vielen Dank für den Tag 


Ein ganz dickes merci

Martin


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Mai 2009)

hab mal grade noch die gruppenfotos vom 10.05. und 11.04. in mein album hier hochgeladen.

die nächsten wochen sind ganz schön vollgepackt mit rennen, deswegen wird es ausnahmsweise mal kein fahrtechniktraining geben, weil ich da ja noch was mit euch vorhab:





ich habe mal den 21.6. ins auge gefasst für eine geführte tour auf dieser runde. die 1500hm knacke ich bis dahin auch noch


----------



## adi2307 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
würde gerne mitfahren, aber 21.6 ist schlecht bei mir und Anja. Da sind wir aufem 24h Rennen in München im Olympiapark ( 20.6-21.6 ). Vielleicht findet sich ja ein anderer Termin, wäre super.
Gruß
angie und adi


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Eddie,
hab schon voll viel (und natürlich nur positives) über dein Fahrtechniktraining gehört und gelesen, würde gerne das Angebot am 21.06. annehmen und mich anschließen.

VG
Marco


----------



## mikkimann (25. Mai 2009)

21.06 sieht mir eher nach einem Fahrtechniktraining on the go aus.
Höhenprofil sieht ziemlich beeindruckend aus.


----------



## mikkimann (25. Mai 2009)

ach so! Kann man sich dafür schon anmelden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. Mai 2009)

upps ! da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden das ist nicht daß was ich suche oder meine.
SORRY

VG
marco


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> eventuell könnte man ja am 14. auch früher anfangen und alles ausm ersten teil nochmal in kurzform zum besten geben, für alle die möchten. wenn interesse besteht, bitte kurz "hier" schreien.



Hier! 

Kann am 7. nämlich auch nicht. Am 14. aber wär ich gern dabei, hört sich wirklich gut an.


----------



## de_hippi (17. Februar 2010)

@warnschild
du hast bemerkt, das der letzte beitrag des threads bereits etwas älter ist?


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Februar 2010)

also, es wird ne neuauflage dieses jahr geben. wann weiß ich noch noch nicht, aber ich werde es hier und auf meiner homepage mitteilen. da ich diesen thread im ladies-forum verlinkt habe möchte ich auch auf die möglichkeit hinweisen, bei entsprechender nachfrage einen (oder mehrere) termin(e) nur für die damenwelt anzubieten.


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

de_hippi schrieb:


> @warnschild
> du hast bemerkt, das der letzte beitrag des threads bereits etwas älter ist?



Ja, inzwischen schon


----------



## puremalt (17. Februar 2010)

Erstaunlich. Ich wußte gar nicht dass es ein eigenes Ladies-Forum gibt. Aber jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum sich hier (fast) nur Kerle rumtreiben.


----------



## ben83 (18. Februar 2010)

das währe ja super wenn ihr sowas nochmal anbieten würdet. Ich bin sofort dabei...


----------



## ben83 (14. März 2010)

Gibt es hier schon was neues?


----------



## crazyeddie (18. April 2010)

es geht wieder los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. April 2010)

bei meinen krummen Beinen gehe ich leider nicht mehr als Frau durch. Aber falls du ein Seminar für die Herren der Schöpfung anbietest bin ich dabei


----------



## winbLa (19. April 2010)

wow, solch ein Training hört sich sehr interessant an.

Werde das mal verfolgen und dann evtl dabei sein, falls du so etwas nochmal für die Herren der Schöpfung planst !

mfg


----------



## Rookie de Lux (19. April 2010)

...also bei einem Training für Herren würde ich mich auch sofort wieder anschließen! Das letzte Mal hat Spaß gemacht und ich hab einiges noch dazugelernt!

Grüße, Rookie


----------



## Dijo (19. April 2010)

sollte es nen Herrentermin geben, schliess ich mich auch gerne an , letztes Jahr war ich an den Terminen leider nicht im Land.


----------



## Trurl2000 (22. April 2010)

Ich bin auch beim Herren training dabei und bringe noch meine 3 freunde mit!

Grüße


----------



## regenrohr (22. April 2010)

wenn so ein Trainig für die XX-Fraktion angeboten wird, würde ich (sowie ein Bekannter von mir) dem gerne beiwohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeitpferd (24. April 2010)

Hallo 
ich möchte mitmachen. Wie melde ich mich denn bei dir an?
Gruß
Katrin


----------



## crazyeddie (24. April 2010)

wenn du die katrin bist, die mir am 19.04. ne email geschrieben hat, dann bist du bereits angemeldet (hatte direkt geantwortet). wenn nicht, dann bist du jetzt angemeldet


----------



## Freizeitpferd (24. April 2010)

Dann bin ich jetzt angemeldet.


----------



## rick-the-skippe (24. April 2010)

Also für ein Herrentraining kannst Du mich (Patrick) und einen Luke eintragen.
Besten Dank! War im vergangenen Jahr wirklich super!


----------



## basti1985 (25. April 2010)

Würd mich für den Herren Termin auch gerne anmelden


----------



## crazyeddie (25. April 2010)

schlechte nachrichten: das restaurant mit biergarten gegenüber dem treffpukt hat samstags ruhetag!


----------



## crazyeddie (28. April 2010)

rien ne vas plus, der erste termin ist ausgebucht!


----------



## lord_wicked (29. April 2010)

Hi,

ist schon ein weiterer Termin in Planung?
War leider etwas zu spät für den 22.05.

Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (30. April 2010)

ihr habt es so gewollt!

bitte meldet euch per email an, das ist für mich einfacher zu überblicken als wenn ihr hier in den thread schreibt.


----------



## mikkimann (30. April 2010)

mail kam als unzustellbar zurück?!
möchte mich gern zu dem Termin am 05.06 anmelden.

schöne grüsse
michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (30. April 2010)

komisch. schick mir mal ne pm mit dem inhalt der fehlermeldung. anmeldung ist notiert!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. Mai 2010)

die Mail ist in deiner Homepage nicht richtig eingetragen. Statt mailto:[email protected] steht dort www.crazyeddie.de/impressum/[email protected] und dann funktioniert das direkte antworten leider nicht

Gruß


----------



## mikkimann (1. Mai 2010)

na ja...wie rausgefunden wurde  hab ich das ".de" vergessen. 
also: ja man kann crazyeddie mails schreiben


----------



## Dr.Slown (1. Mai 2010)

hi,
das freut mich uns aber!!

sind wie immer dabei.

gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (1. Mai 2010)

komische sache mit der emailadresse, denn eigentlich stand es wohl korrekt im quelltext. ich hab sie dann grade mal verschlüsselt, kann ja nix schaden. wer kein javascript aktiviert hat, muss sie dann eben von hand eintippen.

@dr.slown: muss ich jetzt raten mit wievielen leuten du an welchem der beiden termine kommen willst oder schreibst du mir noch ne email


----------



## Dr.Slown (1. Mai 2010)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> hi,
> das freut mich uns aber!!
> 
> sind wie immer dabei.
> ...



sorry,
den termin stimme ich noch ab.
melde mich.


----------



## winbLa (4. Mai 2010)

Schade, bin vom 3. - 18. Juni in Urlaub. 

Ist aber vllt auch besser so, hätte mich wohl sonst wegen fehlender Fitness und nicht vorhandener Fahrtechnik blamiert 

mfg
winbLa


----------



## LatteMacchiato (4. Mai 2010)

winbLa schrieb:


> Schade, bin vom 3. - 18. Juni in Urlaub.
> 
> Ist aber vllt auch besser so, hätte mich wohl sonst wegen fehlender Fitness und nicht vorhandener Fahrtechnik blamiert
> 
> ...




deinen Part übernehme dann ich


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Mai 2010)

alle termine sind jetzt ausgebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (21. Mai 2010)

ich muss für morgen leider absagen, weil ich ziemlich erkältet bin. ersatztermin folgt, sobald ich wieder gesund bin.


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Mai 2010)

ich bin soweit wieder hergestellt, daher findet der termin morgen statt. wettermäßig müssen wir halt mal schauen.


----------



## adi2307 (28. Mai 2010)

Schön, dass Du wieder fit bist.

So kurzfristig kann ich aber leider nicht ( hab ne Ganztagsfortbildung morgen  ). Von daher wünsche ich Euch dann viel Spaß und viel schönes Wetter.
Vielleicht kann ich ja bei einem der nächsten Termine "einspringen"?!?

Viele Grüße
Anja


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Mai 2010)

moment, morgen ist einer von drei weiteren terminen und natürlich auch schon ausgebucht. es handelt sich NICHT um den ersatztermin für letzte woche!


----------



## adi2307 (28. Mai 2010)

Ach so, na dann ist ja alles gut für mich 
Viel Spaß!! Und viel Sonne!!


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Juni 2010)

wer an einem der nächsten termine teilnimmt, sollte sich bitte mal das hier durchlesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (4. Juni 2010)

dein techniktraining wurde schon in den höchsten tönen gelobt, wenn du noch weitere anbietest oder spontan noch ein plätzchen frei wird, wäre ich gern mal dabei. 
ich geh aber konform mit deiner idee, die gruppengröße klein zu halten, ist einfach effektiver...


----------



## basti1985 (5. Juni 2010)

1A, Klasse Sache 

nochmals Danke


----------



## ben83 (5. Juni 2010)

ja hat echt nen riesen Spass gemacht. Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank. Wenn es eine Fortsetzung gibt bin ich sicher wieder dabei....


----------



## rick-the-skippe (7. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für das tolle Techniktraining!
Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung !
Patrick


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Juni 2010)

hätte mal einer der teilnehmer seine reine fahrzeit, die distanz und die höhenmeter parat? ich steh ja immer nur rum und labere


----------



## ben83 (14. Juni 2010)

genau kann ich es dir leider nicht mehr sagen. Aber glaube es waren so um die 15 km und knapp 350-400 hm....Fahrzeit kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen...


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Juni 2010)

Noch Plätze frei - zwei Termine nur für Frauen


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Juni 2010)

cool!!
hab dir gemailt....


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Juni 2010)

ist angekommen, ich konnte aber nicht schneller antworten weil ich heute wieder in sachen "geführte tour um dudweiler" unterwegs war - dazu demnächst mehr, dieses jahr aber wirklich


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Juni 2010)

geführte Tour um Dudweiler hört sich interessant an für mich Sulzbacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (16. Juni 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ist angekommen, ich konnte aber nicht schneller antworten weil ich heute wieder in sachen "geführte tour um dudweiler" unterwegs war - dazu demnächst mehr, dieses jahr aber wirklich



nur kein stress, wollt nicht hetzen.


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Mai 2011)

ich grab mal den alten thread mit dem werbewirksamen limit83 im titel wieder aus, obwohl der ja gar nicht mehr mitmacht:

es geht demnächst wieder los. mehr als vage informationen gibts noch nicht, änderungen und vorgehensweise bitte da nachlesen: http://www.crazyeddie.de/race/fahrtechniktraining-2011/

ich hoffe, auf diese weise mit weniger zeiteinsatz auszukommen und trotzdem wenn möglich jedem interessenten was bieten zu können.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Mai 2011)

Email gesendet


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, ich geb's auf, bin einfach zu blond dafür.  
Hab mich letztes Jahr zu dämlich dran gestellt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 
Aber ich find das total klasse von Dir, dass du das machst immer!


----------



## Limit83 (3. Mai 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich grab mal den alten thread mit dem werbewirksamen limit83 im titel wieder aus, obwohl der ja gar nicht mehr mitmacht:



Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint...  aber die Zeit ist mittlerweile echt eng geworden. Neben Arbeiten, HSSP-Kurse, Vereinsmeiereien, Verbandsmeiereien, Trainingsplänen, Vereinstraining, Landeskaderlehrgängen, Lehraufträgen, eigenem Training - ich glaub das wars - leider nicht mehr die Zeit für alles bleibt, was sonst noch so Spaß macht.  Aber immerhin leiste ich ja dann so meinen Beitrag...


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Mai 2011)

nein, das war doch kein vorwurf! ich wollte es nur erwähnen, falls jemand neu auf diesen thread stößt - nicht dass jemand dich erwartet und dann enttäuscht mit mir vorlieb nehmen muss


----------



## ben83 (4. Mai 2011)

Meine Email ist auch raus...War letztes Jahr schon super...


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Mai 2011)

ich wollte ja eigentlich level 1 im wesentlichen aus dem ersten drittel des letztjährigen programms machen und level 2 aus dem rest mit ein paar änderungen, aber ich glaube ich lasse es weitgehend unverändert und mache noch einen level 3 mit treppen und steilstufen.


----------



## ben83 (4. Mai 2011)

hört sich gut an. Dann bin ich bei Level 3 dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (5. Mai 2011)

so, folgendes ist passiert:

- email an alle interessenten, die mir ne email geschrieben hatten, ist raus. da stehen erste terminvorschläge drin, die ich nach den jeweiligen angaben erstellt habe. sobald ich eine rückmeldung habe, werden die termine zwecks füllung der freien plätze auch veröffentlicht.
- aktualisierung von http://www.crazyeddie.de/fahrtechniktraining/: beschreibung, wie das mit der anmeldung funktioniert, welche tage und uhrzeiten prinzipiell zur verfügung stehen - bitte genau lesen, bevor ihr mir ne email schreibt, das spart mir enorm zeit!
- ebenso auf dieser seite hinzugefügt: beschreibung der einzelnen level


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. Mai 2011)

hi,
hast ne email!!

danke und gruß
Doc


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Mai 2011)

Folgende Termine stehen schon fest:

Level 1  gemischte Gruppe  Samstag, 14.05.2011, 10 Uhr  noch freie Plätze

Level 2  gemischte Gruppe  Mittwoch, 18.05.2011, 17 Uhr  ausgebucht

Level 2  gemischte Gruppe  Samstag, 21.05.2011, 10 Uhr  noch freie Plätze

Wieviele freie Plätze es noch gibt, werde ich der Einfachheit halber nur hier aktualisieren.

Wo treffen wir uns, was wird gemacht, was ist wenn Interesse besteht und keiner der Termine passt? Antworten auf diese Fragen findet Ihr da.


----------



## Brenner H-J (9. Mai 2011)

Hi eddie, mittwoch der 11.5 oder der 18.05?.







crazyeddie schrieb:


> Folgende Termine stehen schon fest:
> 
> Level 1  gemischte Gruppe  Samstag, 14.05.2011, 10 Uhr  noch freie Plätze
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Mai 2011)

upps, da war copy&paste schuld. mittwoch der 18. war gemeint. danke für den hinweis!


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Mai 2011)

ich werfe mal als termine für einen ladies-only-kurs auf level 1 folgende termine in den raum: 21.5. 17 uhr oder 4.6. 10 uhr oder 17 uhr. level 2 nur für damen gibts dann bei bedarf auch in kürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dazed (9. Mai 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> upps, da war copy&paste schuld. mittwoch der 18. war gemeint. danke für den hinweis!



hi, mittwoch dann um 17h?

gruß,
dazed


----------



## sobu (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

so, "Ladies-only" Termin-technisch melde ich mein Interesse für 4. Juni 10 Uhr mal an. 

LG
Sonja


----------



## Brenner H-J (9. Mai 2011)

Hi, mein freund und ich sind am mittwoch den 18.05 dabei  

Danke 
Jus.


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Mai 2011)

so, jetzt sollten alle fehler behoben sein. mit dazed, h-j und freund ist der termin ausgebucht.


----------



## crazyeddie (13. Mai 2011)

das angebot nur für damen könnte etwas mehr zuspruch vertragen. wer also noch eine bikende frau/freundin/schwester/tochter/... hat, möchte sie doch bitte darauf aufmerksam machen. level 1 hat quasi null konditionellen anspruch, daher ist das wirklich einsteigergeeignet.

 ich möchte an der stelle auch darauf hinweisen, dass ich mich nicht drum reiße paare in der gleichen gruppe zu haben  - das geht nicht immer gut , daher wenns nicht allzuviele umstände macht vielleicht einfach getrennt anmelden. die männer können ja währenddessen zusammen ne tour fahren.


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auf ner Hochzeit am 4.6., sonst hätte ich es vielleicht doch nochmal gewagt.


----------



## crazyeddie (13. Mai 2011)

der 21.05. 17 uhr steht ja auch noch zur auswahl 

edit: nachdem eine der bisher erst zwei interessentinnen für den 21.5. definitiv abgesagt hat, versuche ich die zweite interessentin "umzulegen" und dann würde ich den 21. ganz wegfallen lassen, weil ich da ja schon genug programm ab morgens hab.


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Mai 2011)

der erste termin ging reibungslos Ã¼ber die bÃ¼hne, nur an ein gruppenfoto habe ich mal wieder nicht gedacht^^

mit den restlichen terminen sieht es im moment so aus:
Level 2 - gemischte Gruppe - Mittwoch, 18.05.2011, 17 Uhr - ausgebucht
Level 2 - gemischte Gruppe - Samstag, 21.05.2011, 10 Uhr - noch 1 freier Platz
Level 1 â reine Frauen-Gruppe â Samstag, 04.06.2011, 10 Uhr â noch 5 freie PlÃ¤tze


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Mai 2011)

die Kamera und das Stativ bringe ich mit. Muss ja irgendwie meinen Rucksack füllen 
Ans fotografieren werd' ich dann auch denken. Vorher/Nachher. Für Schminke habe ich dann keinen Platz mehr...


----------



## RSGChris (16. Mai 2011)

Interessant  *daumen*
Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei, habe crazyeddie eine Mail geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (16. Mai 2011)

et füllt sich. nur die damen zögern noch oder wollen alle gleich level 2 oder 3^^


----------



## JarJarBings (17. Mai 2011)

ich warte eher auf level 4... 
nein, ernsthaft, ich kann weder am 4.6. noch am 21.5., da muss ich leider arbeiten. aber ich bin eh sowas wie ein hoffnungsloser fall, also kein verlust.


----------



## RSGChris (18. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute dabei 

Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Viel gelernt. 
Crazyeddie hat das super gemacht. 
Alles sehr gut erklärt, da konnte man gar nichts falsch machen.


Danke nochmals 



Das war bestimmt nicht meine letzte Teilnahme


----------



## Deleted 183831 (19. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

ich war gestern auch dabei.

Ganz großes Lob an Crazyeddie. 
Er hat die Sachen echt gut rüber gebracht.

Wenns die Arbeit nochmal zulässt, bin ich nochmal dabei.


----------



## dazed (19. Mai 2011)

Servus,

auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön!
Beide Kurse waren super!
Habe für mich schon einiges mitgenommen, zusätzlich zu meinen 2 Andenken, die ich die nächsten Wochen mit "rumtragen" werde 

Gruß,
dazed


----------



## Trurl2000 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte auch dem Klaus - Crazyeddie für den heutigen Fahrtechniktrainig danken .
Du hast mit viel Elan und Sachverstand die verschiedene Trainigsaspekte
erläutert und gleichzeitig die Übungen perfekt ausgeführt *neid*.
Gleichzeitig möchte ich allen die ihr Beikerlebniss steigern wollen zum Mitmachen ermutigen- es lohnt sich wirklich.

Wir sollen froh sein dass wir Dich hier im Saarbrücken haben !


----------



## Holgicz (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo, generell besteht meinerseits sehr großes Interesse an solch einem Training.

Gibt es schon weitere Termine für Einsteiger?


----------



## Flying_Low (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Training.
Gemischt ist mir recht.
Kann man mit einem Hardtail was reißen oder müsste es ein Fully sein?


----------



## crazyeddie (1. Juni 2011)

@holgicz: weitere termine für einsteiger gibts noch nicht.
@flying low: hardtail reicht völlig, hauptsache es sind zwei bremsen dran.

@all: bitte auf dieser seite nachlesen, wie ich mir das mit der anmeldung vorstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord_wicked (16. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich pushe das Thema mal etwas 

da ich im Jahr 2010 leider verletzungsbedingt nicht teilnehmen konnte und 2011 ziemlich untätig war bzgl. biken würds mich interessieren ob der gute Eddie in diesem Jahr wieder sein Training anbieten wird.

Gruß


----------

